# Deep Fried Lasagna Rolls!



## kleenex (Jul 12, 2015)

Deep Fried Lasagna Rolls!  | peepmyeats

Screw the oven, DEEP FRY instead..


----------



## creative (Jul 12, 2015)

Have you tried it?  I wonder how it compares...


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 12, 2015)

Sounds like a pain. The recipe isn't written very well. It mentions seasoned ground beef in the instructions, but there are no seasonings in the ingredient list.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 12, 2015)

I'm thinking that this could be done much easier with wonton skins.  Place meat, sauce  and cheese in the middle of 1 skin.  Lightly wet the edges.  Place a second skin on top and pint the edges to seal.  place in hot oil until browned on all sides, kind of a deep fried ravioli.  Serve with favorite sauce for dipping.

If you used eggroll skins instead of wonton skins, you could make them like egg rolls, but with the Italian flavors.  Would be very good as well.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North.


----------



## kleenex (Jul 13, 2015)

GotGarlic said:


> Sounds like a pain. The recipe isn't written very well. It mentions seasoned ground beef in the instructions, but there are no seasonings in the ingredient list.



I would go far salt, pepper, and Italian seasoning blend here with this recipe.


----------



## creative (Jul 13, 2015)

kleenex said:


> I would go far salt, pepper, and Italian seasoning blend here with this recipe.


Yes that sounds like the most likely combination.


----------



## larry_stewart (Jul 14, 2015)

In the picture of ingredients, you can see a container of dried cilantro.  Not sure that would be my season of choice in this recipe.


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 14, 2015)

Personally, I always suggest to people to use seasoning they like, not what I use.


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Addie (Jul 14, 2015)

CharlieD said:


> Personally, I always suggest to people to use seasoning they like, not what I use.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking



Wise advice.


----------



## Addie (Jul 14, 2015)

This recipe is not very well written or thought out. The idea is great. But the presentation is very messy. a lot of waste with the bread crumbs. The list of ingredients is incomplete. The directions leave a lot to be desired. I hate to pick apart this idea, but it needs to be rethought. 

The first time I saw lasagna rolls was when Rachael Ray made them. Simple and quick. And complete. Peepy needs to take a few lessons on presentation.


----------

